# Black or brown tack for chestnut?



## EllaBellaSkippy (11 September 2011)

My Welsh mare is in black tack at the moment, but I may be buying a brown Albion saddle on Sunday if it fits her, which leaves me stuck thinking whether she will suit brown tack or not.

She's a very dark chestnut with a flaxen mane at the moment but as soon as she's clipped (end of September/beginning of Oct, big hairy thing already) she'll turn the same colour as her mane which is a very drastic change! I think the saddle will suit her, I'm just left wondering about a brown bridle and breastplate.

Any suggestions? Oh and saddle pad colours as well to go with brown, I was thinking earthy tones like hunter green?
I'll try and find a picture of her both clipped and un-clipped so you can see the difference.


----------



## Paddy Irish (11 September 2011)

My ginger boy is definitely in brown tack , for some reason i always think that black tack on a chestnut just looks too harsh. Green saddle pads / numnahs look really classy also navy looks good..and white even more so - but maybe not for everyday use as you'd be forever washing it!


----------



## Mince Pie (11 September 2011)

Brown definitely!


----------



## EllaBellaSkippy (12 September 2011)

Yes I was thinking black wasn't so appealing, just trying to imagine a brown bridle on her. It'll certainly suit her when she's clipped and I'll be clipping the full face this year (going to need a strong sedative for that haha.)
I never even thought about navy! It would look rather smart and yes white would only ever come out for dressage haha.
I do like the bridle on yours though broke_but_happy trying to imagine a breastplate too. 
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Mince Pie (12 September 2011)

LOL bridle was a cheapy picked up at West Wilts event (I think!), it was only about £20. I think it is a Gallop one but not sure. I may even still have it if yours is a pony.

ETA: it's not very clear but may give you some idea!


----------



## EllaBellaSkippy (12 September 2011)

Haha awesome, the bargains are the best! If only, she's got such a cobby head she doesn't fit into anything pony sized haha.
Yes you're certainly swaying me towards brown tack aha.
Finally found a picture of her where she's happy, a decent head shot and wearing tack at the same time.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 September 2011)

My chestnut has a black tack and a havana headcollar. I like both and she only ended up with black tack because I bought the saddle that fitted her and it was black. I wasn't set on havana, so I didn't wait and order the same one in brown instead.

Anyhoo... photos, same mare, first pic in a black bridle and the second in a brown headcollar.


----------



## eggs (12 September 2011)

I prefer dark brown tack on my chestnuts although to be honest by the time my big bum is in the saddle you can't see what colour it is anyway!

I know it is a crime to have unmatched tack - especially if you do dressage - but I'm not sure anyone really notices.


----------



## EllaBellaSkippy (12 September 2011)

Hrmmm who knew choosing the colour of tack would be such a hard choice D:
I have somehow acquired three saddles since having her and its only been a year, one came with her and two I've brought.  So, in the words of the late Amy Winehouse,I can always go back to black. 

Plus the saddle is a dark brown, so I guess you can't go too far wrong with havanna...with all this said, the saddle has to fit first! 

Thanks for the pictures and replies guys, keep you're opinions coming I'd love to hear them!


----------



## mudmonkey17 (12 September 2011)

I have had both black and brown tack for my chestnut and think that the brown looks better on him. Guess depends on whatever you like best and obviously if the saddle that you like is brown then go for it rather than a black that may not be as good a fit.

paddy irish your chestnut in your profile is the spitting image of my boy


----------



## Ginger Bear (12 September 2011)

I have a bright ginge & he's in black tack with white numnah..think he looks rather dashing!!


----------



## Haywardsduet (12 September 2011)

i have two ginges, one is in black and the other is in brown as i show him. but i think i prefer brown =]


----------



## Gorgeous George (13 September 2011)

My boy is quite a bright chestnut and I have him in black tack, I think the contrast looks nice


----------



## bumblelion (13 September 2011)

I have two chestnuts, one has black and the other brown. I think they both look nice, but the only problem with the brown was matching the tack up as there's so many different shades. Wheras black is black.


----------



## Nagling (13 September 2011)

My girl is also a chestnut with a light mane whose body goes quite light in the winter and when clipped.  Havanna definatly looks best on her and she has a hunter green saddlecloth which really suits her.  Navy is good too.


----------



## golden_revolution (13 September 2011)

I love brown tack- possibly because I show though, where you should wear/use brown; but my Gingey is VERY blonde (mane and tail) and looks fabulous is brown tack- I have three bridles (OCD?!) one a rich havana colour, one a more burgandy type brown and one a lovley caramelly colour all look fabulous (imo!) on her. I also have a dun, I have black for dressage and general riding and brown for showing!

Matchy/Colour wise on my chestnut- greens and burgandy's look lovely, as do browns themselves (Mark Todd do a lovely brown saddlecloth with gold braiding which is very affordable and looks lovely with matching brown bandages/boots!). But equally baby blue and mint green look lovely on a chestnut!

Your ponio looks very sweet


----------



## golden_revolution (13 September 2011)

(Hope the image works!!!)


----------



## EllaBellaSkippy (14 September 2011)

Thanks for all the comments 
I cannot wait for Sunday now to try this new saddle, all her other tack fits but since my friend is selling it I get mates rates and at 400 pounds I can't pass up the offer to at least try it! 
Ginger Bear - Your horse looks very much like one of my friends and yes he does look quite handsome. Though I don't think I could keep the numnah quite so clean!
Bumblelion- You make a very good point about matching up the colours, and I will mostly be buying online which will make it that extra bit harder. 
Golden_Revolution - Three bridles you sound like how I am with saddles! Haha. Yes I think I've seen the saddle cloth your on about, I've already been looking up numnahs to match, she's only got two bless her, her posh fleece one and a purple which doesn't look great and surely won't match brown! And sweet would not be the word I'd use  Your boy however looks very handsome 

Lots of you have mentioned showing, and I'm very thankful that you brought it up as I may dabble in a little local showing next summer. We were going to do some this summer, but we hadn't done a lot of work and I feared the canter would be more upwards than forwards xD I didn't realize that brown tack was preferred hrm, that could sway the decision a little too 

Oh and this is the saddle in question:





Quite dark so I suspect it won't be hard to find tack to match? 
Oh and anyone got any suggestions on brown boots or would black boots be fine?
Sorry for the massive post I get carried away


----------

